# Frameless orange dub dub arrows



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Shooting some carbon arrows with my frameless set up .. pretty fun stuff .. 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Neat!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Are you kiddn?? Man that's awesome!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

trapperdes said:


> Neat!


Thx pal

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Are you kiddn?? Man that's awesome!


Haha thanks Joe! Give it a go man! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Are you kiddn?? Man that's awesome!


I am gonna get a cottontail on video oneday like this !!  hopefully haha

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Shooting some carbon arrows with my frameless set up .. pretty fun stuff ..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Very nice!
How you rest the arrow?
Do you pull the orange dub dub at 500% without mechanical release?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibojoe said it all for me. Man!!!! You are one amazing shooter


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Super Awesome Man!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting some carbon arrows with my frameless set up .. pretty fun stuff ..
> ...


Thank u my friend ! Yes I draw it with my hand to full draw ... I will do a instructional on this subject very soon .. I rest the arrow on my fingers

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Ibojoe said it all for me. Man!!!! You are one amazing shooter


Lol thank u buddy .. just horsing around I guess lol your support is much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

mostho said:


> Super Awesome Man!


Thank you pal!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Woow nice shooting mate


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

James West said:


> Woow nice shooting mate


 Thank you James .. cheers pal!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Wow, man. Nice shooting.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

AaronMB said:


> Wow, man. Nice shooting.


Thanks Aaron!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

